# five words



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

following on from Epi's fab, fun 5 letters thread, i thought this old chestnut might inspire you...Doesnt have to be culinary

The idea is, i start with 5 words and you add 5 words and so we make a story

Remember to quote the previous quote or we may get lost



The kitchen smelled of old...


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

The kitchen smelled of old men's underwear that Bughut found....


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

The kitchen smelled of old men's underwear that Bughut found.
The rats there seemed determined . . .

(hey this could become rhyming poetry)


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

The kitchen smelled of old men's underwear that Bughut found.
The rats there seemed determined to find some tasty food!


----------



## gummy-bear (Oct 27, 2007)

The kitchen smelled of old men's underwear that Bughut found.
The rats there seemed determined to find some tasty food!
Closing time was coming near


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

The kitchen smelled of old men's underwear that Bughut found.
The rats there seemed determined to find some tasty food!
Closing time was coming near and tomorrow's menu wasn't written.


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

The kitchen smelled of old men's underwear that Bughut found.
The rats there seemed determined to find some tasty food!
Closing time was coming near and tomorrow's menu wasn't written.
Dirty dishes were piled up

(we're going to need a superhero in this story)


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

The kitchen smelled of old men's underwear that Bughut found.
The rats there seemed determined to find some tasty food!
Closing time was coming near and tomorrow's menu wasn't written.
Dirty dishes were piled up in the unused steam kettle.


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Superchef was not concerned, he


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

The kitchen smelled of old men's underwear that Bughut found.
The rats there seemed determined to find some tasty food!
Closing time was coming near and tomorrow's menu wasn't written.
Dirty dishes were piled up in the unused steam kettle.

Superchef was not concerned, he had seen ratatouille, figured movies'


----------



## chefhow (Oct 16, 2008)

The kitchen smelled of old men's underwear that Bughut found.
The rats there seemed determined to find some tasty food!
Closing time was coming near and tomorrow's menu wasn't written.
Dirty dishes were piled up in the unused steam kettle.

Superchef was not concerned, he had seen ratatouille, figured movies'
*While he dove head first*


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

The kitchen smelled of old men's underwear that Bughut found.
The rats there seemed determined to find some tasty food!
Closing time was coming near and tomorrow's menu wasn't written.
Dirty dishes were piled up in the unused steam kettle.

Superchef was not concerned, he had seen ratatouille, figured movies'
While he dove head first into the task, Zeppelin ringing...


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Superchef was not concerned, he had seen ratatouille, figured movies'
While he dove head first into the task, Zeppelin ringing...

....in his left ear, only


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

The kitchen smelled of old men's underwear that Bughut found.
The rats there seemed determined to find some tasty food!
Closing time was coming near and tomorrow's menu wasn't written.
Dirty dishes were piled up in the unused steam kettle.

Superchef was not concerned, he had seen ratatouille, figured movies'
While he dove head first into the task, Zeppelin ringing in his left ear, only pausing to dodge a flying....


----------



## chefhow (Oct 16, 2008)

*Cleaver moving at warp speed*


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

The kitchen smelled of old men's underwear that Bughut found.
The rats there seemed determined to find some tasty food!
Closing time was coming near and tomorrow's menu wasn't written.
Dirty dishes were piled up in the unused steam kettle.

Superchef was not concerned, he had seen ratatouille, figured movies'
While he dove head first into the task, Zeppelin ringing in his left ear, only pausing to dodge a flying cleaver moving at warp speed.
"Who flung a cleaver?" he....


----------



## chefhow (Oct 16, 2008)

The kitchen smelled of old men's underwear that Bughut found.
The rats there seemed determined to find some tasty food!
Closing time was coming near and tomorrow's menu wasn't written.
Dirty dishes were piled up in the unused steam kettle.

Superchef was not concerned, he had seen ratatouille, figured movies'
While he dove head first into the task, Zeppelin ringing in his left ear, only pausing to dodge a flying cleaver moving at warp speed.
"Who flung a cleaver?" he.... *shouted as he pulled it*....


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

The kitchen smelled of old men's underwear that Bughut found.
The rats there seemed determined to find some tasty food!
Closing time was coming near and tomorrow's menu wasn't written.
Dirty dishes were piled up in the unused steam kettle.

Superchef was not concerned, he had seen ratatouille, figured movies'
While he dove head first into the task, Zeppelin ringing in his left ear, only pausing to dodge a flying cleaver moving at warp speed
"Who flung a cleaver?" he.... *shouted as he pulled it*.....
out. Hmmm.....tastes like demi!


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

The kitchen smelled of old men's underwear that Bughut found.
The rats there seemed determined to find some tasty food!
Closing time was coming near and tomorrow's menu wasn't written.
Dirty dishes were piled up in the unused steam kettle.

Superchef was not concerned, he had seen ratatouille, figured movies'
While he dove head first into the task, Zeppelin ringing in his left ear, only pausing to dodge a flying cleaver moving at warp speed
"Who flung a cleaver?" he shouted as he pulled it out. "Hmmm.....tastes like demi!, Demi Moore, that is !"
Suddenly...


----------



## epi (Apr 29, 2009)

The kitchen smelled of old men's underwear that Bughut found.
The rats there seemed determined to find some tasty food!
Closing time was coming near and tomorrow's menu wasn't written.
Dirty dishes were piled up in the unused steam kettle.

Superchef was not concerned, he had seen ratatouille, figured movies'
While he dove head first into the task, Zeppelin ringing in his left ear, only pausing to dodge a flying cleaver moving at warp speed
"Who flung a cleaver?" he shouted as he pulled it out. "Hmmm.....tastes like demi!, Demi Moore, that is !"Suddenly out of nowhere Demi appeared


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

The kitchen smelled of old men's underwear that Bughut found.
The rats there seemed determined to find some tasty food!
Closing time was coming near and tomorrow's menu wasn't written.
Dirty dishes were piled up in the unused steam kettle.

Superchef was not concerned, he had seen ratatouille, figured movies'
While he dove head first into the task, Zeppelin ringing in his left ear, only pausing to dodge a flying cleaver moving at warp speed
"Who flung a cleaver?" he shouted as he pulled it out. "Hmmm.....tastes like demi!, Demi Moore, that is !"Suddenly out of nowhere Demi appeared, smelling of old men's underwear.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

rotfl......


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

The kitchen smelled of old men's underwear that Bughut found.
The rats there seemed determined to find some tasty food!
Closing time was coming near and tomorrow's menu wasn't written.
Dirty dishes were piled up in the unused steam kettle.

Superchef was not concerned, he had seen ratatouille, figured movies'
While he dove head first into the task, Zeppelin ringing in his left ear, only pausing to dodge a flying cleaver moving at warp speed
"Who flung a cleaver?" he shouted as he pulled it out. "Hmmm.....tastes like demi!, Demi Moore, that is !"Suddenly out of nowhere Demi appeared, smelling of old men's underwear. Suddenly, a naked old man


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

The kitchen smelled of old men's underwear that Bughut found.
The rats there seemed determined to find some tasty food!
Closing time was coming near and tomorrow's menu wasn't written.
Dirty dishes were piled up in the unused steam kettle.

Superchef was not concerned, he had seen ratatouille, figured movies'
While he dove head first into the task, Zeppelin ringing in his left ear, only pausing to dodge a flying cleaver moving at warp speed.
"Who flung a cleaver?" he shouted as he pulled it out. "Hmmm.....tastes like demi!, Demi Moore, that is !"Suddenly out of nowhere Demi appeared, smelling of old men's underwear. Suddenly, a naked old man, with brie behind his ears...


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

The kitchen smelled of old men's underwear that Bughut found.
The rats there seemed determined to find some tasty food!
Closing time was coming near and tomorrow's menu wasn't written.
Dirty dishes were piled up in the unused steam kettle.

Superchef was not concerned, he had seen ratatouille, figured movies'
While he dove head first into the task, Zeppelin ringing in his left ear, only pausing to dodge a flying cleaver moving at warp speed.
"Who flung a cleaver?" he shouted as he pulled it out. "Hmmm.....tastes like demi!, Demi Moore, that is !"Suddenly out of nowhere Demi appeared, smelling of old men's underwear. Suddenly, a naked old man, with brie behind his ears  streaked through the dining room


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

This is a horror story!


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

The kitchen smelled of old men's underwear that Bughut found.
The rats there seemed determined to find some tasty food!
Closing time was coming near and tomorrow's menu wasn't written.
Dirty dishes were piled up in the unused steam kettle.

Superchef was not concerned, he had seen ratatouille, figured movies'
While he dove head first into the task, Zeppelin ringing in his left ear, only pausing to dodge a flying cleaver moving at warp speed.
"Who flung a cleaver?" he shouted as he pulled it out. "Hmmm.....tastes like demi!, Demi Moore, that is !"Suddenly out of nowhere Demi appeared, smelling of old men's underwear. Suddenly, a naked old man, with brie behind his ears...launched his crusty self at
__________________


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

We must'v been writing at the same time Pete. I'll put yours in

The kitchen smelled of old men's underwear that Bughut found.
The rats there seemed determined to find some tasty food!
Closing time was coming near and tomorrow's menu wasn't written.
Dirty dishes were piled up in the unused steam kettle.

Superchef was not concerned, he had seen ratatouille, figured movies'
While he dove head first into the task, Zeppelin ringing in his left ear, only pausing to dodge a flying cleaver moving at warp speed.
"Who flung a cleaver?" he shouted as he pulled it out. "Hmmm.....tastes like demi!, Demi Moore, that is !"Suddenly out of nowhere Demi appeared, smelling of old men's underwear. Suddenly, a naked old man, with brie behind his ears..streaked through the dining room, launching his crusty self at


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

The kitchen smelled of old men's underwear that Bughut found.
The rats there seemed determined to find some tasty food!
Closing time was coming near and tomorrow's menu wasn't written.
Dirty dishes were piled up in the unused steam kettle.

Superchef was not concerned, he had seen ratatouille, figured movies'
While he dove head first into the task, Zeppelin ringing in his left ear, only pausing to dodge a flying cleaver moving at warp speed.
"Who flung a cleaver?" he shouted as he pulled it out. "Hmmm.....tastes like demi!, Demi Moore, that is !"Suddenly out of nowhere Demi appeared, smelling of old men's underwear. Suddenly, a naked old man, with brie behind his ears..streaked through the dining room, launching his crusty self at  at three drunk, rich women.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Dripping in jewels, gold and


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

The kitchen smelled of old men's underwear that Bughut found.
The rats there seemed determined to find some tasty food!
Closing time was coming near and tomorrow's menu wasn't written.
Dirty dishes were piled up in the unused steam kettle.

Superchef was not concerned, he had seen ratatouille, figured movies'
While he dove head first into the task, Zeppelin ringing in his left ear, only pausing to dodge a flying cleaver moving at warp speed.
"Who flung a cleaver?" he shouted as he pulled it out. "Hmmm.....tastes like demi!, Demi Moore, that is !"Suddenly out of nowhere Demi appeared, smelling of old men's underwear. Suddenly, a naked old man, with brie behind his ears..streaked through the dining room, launching his crusty self at at three drunk, rich women dripping in jewels, gold and enough perfume to kill insects.


----------



## chefhow (Oct 16, 2008)

The kitchen smelled of old men's underwear that Bughut found.
The rats there seemed determined to find some tasty food!
Closing time was coming near and tomorrow's menu wasn't written.
Dirty dishes were piled up in the unused steam kettle.

Superchef was not concerned, he had seen ratatouille, figured movies'
While he dove head first into the task, Zeppelin ringing in his left ear, only pausing to dodge a flying cleaver moving at warp speed.
"Who flung a cleaver?" he shouted as he pulled it out. "Hmmm.....tastes like demi!, Demi Moore, that is !"Suddenly out of nowhere Demi appeared, smelling of old men's underwear. Suddenly, a naked old man, with brie behind his ears..streaked through the dining room, launching his crusty self at at three drunk, rich women dripping in jewels, gold and enough perfume to kill insects. OH MY GOD!!! screamed one


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

The kitchen smelled of old men's underwear that Bughut found.
The rats there seemed determined to find some tasty food!
Closing time was coming near and tomorrow's menu wasn't written.
Dirty dishes were piled up in the unused steam kettle.

Superchef was not concerned, he had seen ratatouille, figured movies'
While he dove head first into the task, Zeppelin ringing in his left ear, only pausing to dodge a flying cleaver moving at warp speed.
"Who flung a cleaver?" he shouted as he pulled it out. "Hmmm.....tastes like demi!, Demi Moore, that is !"Suddenly out of nowhere Demi appeared, smelling of old men's underwear. Suddenly, a naked old man, with brie behind his ears..streaked through the dining room, launching his crusty self at at three drunk, rich women dripping in jewels, gold and enough perfume to kill insects. OH MY GOD!!! screamed one Has anyone any Grey Poupon?


----------



## epi (Apr 29, 2009)

The kitchen smelled of old men's underwear that Bughut found.
The rats there seemed determined to find some tasty food!
Closing time was coming near and tomorrow's menu wasn't written.
Dirty dishes were piled up in the unused steam kettle.

Superchef was not concerned, he had seen ratatouille, figured movies'
While he dove head first into the task, Zeppelin ringing in his left ear, only pausing to dodge a flying cleaver moving at warp speed.
"Who flung a cleaver?" he shouted as he pulled it out. "Hmmm.....tastes like demi!, Demi Moore, that is !"Suddenly out of nowhere Demi appeared, smelling of old men's underwear. Suddenly, a naked old man, with brie behind his ears..streaked through the dining room, launching his crusty self at at three drunk, rich women dripping in jewels, gold and enough perfume to kill insects. OH MY GOD!!! screamed one Has anyone any Grey Poupon? "Yes, it's a fine mustard". . . . _the old man in the corner responded_


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

The kitchen smelled of old men's underwear that Bughut found.
The rats there seemed determined to find some tasty food!
Closing time was coming near and tomorrow's menu wasn't written.
Dirty dishes were piled up in the unused steam kettle.

Superchef was not concerned, he had seen ratatouille, figured movies'
While he dove head first into the task, Zeppelin ringing in his left ear, only pausing to dodge a flying cleaver moving at warp speed.
"Who flung a cleaver?" he shouted as he pulled it out. "Hmmm.....tastes like demi!, Demi Moore, that is !"Suddenly out of nowhere Demi appeared, smelling of old men's underwear. Suddenly, a naked old man, with brie behind his ears..streaked through the dining room, launching his crusty self at at three drunk, rich women dripping in jewels, gold and enough perfume to kill insects. OH MY GOD!!! screamed one Has anyone any Grey Poupon? "Yes, it's a fine mustard". . . . _the old man in the corner responded_ . hiding his own jar up


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

The kitchen smelled of old men's underwear that Bughut found.
The rats there seemed determined to find some tasty food!
Closing time was coming near and tomorrow's menu wasn't written.
Dirty dishes were piled up in the unused steam kettle.

Superchef was not concerned, he had seen ratatouille, figured movies.
While he dove head first into the task, Zeppelin ringing in his left ear, only pausing to dodge a flying cleaver moving at warp speed.
"Who flung a cleaver?" he shouted as he pulled it out.
"Hmmm.....tastes like demi!, Demi Moore, that is!"
Suddenly out of nowhere Demi appeared, smelling of old men's underwear. 
Suddenly, a naked old man, with brie behind his ears streaked through the dining room, launching his crusty self at three drunk, rich women dripping in jewels, gold and enough perfume to kill insects. 
"OH MY GOD!!!" screamed one "Has anyone any Grey Poupon?" 
"Yes, it's a fine mustard" the old man in the corner responded , hiding his own jar up Demi Moore's genuine silk wrapped...


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

The kitchen smelled of old men's underwear that Bughut found.
The rats there seemed determined to find some tasty food!
Closing time was coming near and tomorrow's menu wasn't written.
Dirty dishes were piled up in the unused steam kettle.

Superchef was not concerned, he had seen ratatouille, figured movies.
While he dove head first into the task, Zeppelin ringing in his left ear, only pausing to dodge a flying cleaver moving at warp speed.
"Who flung a cleaver?" he shouted as he pulled it out.
"Hmmm.....tastes like demi!, Demi Moore, that is!"
Suddenly out of nowhere Demi appeared, smelling of old men's underwear. 
Suddenly, a naked old man, with brie behind his ears streaked through the dining room, launching his crusty self at three drunk, rich women dripping in jewels, gold and enough perfume to kill insects. 
"OH MY GOD!!!" screamed one "Has anyone any Grey Poupon?" 
"Yes, it's a fine mustard" the old man in the corner responded , hiding his own jar up Demi Moore's genuine silk wrapped  Chihuahua. That spoiled, little dog...


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

Silk wrapped chihuahua :lol:


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

The kitchen smelled of old men's underwear that Bughut found.
The rats there seemed determined to find some tasty food!
Closing time was coming near and tomorrow's menu wasn't written.
Dirty dishes were piled up in the unused steam kettle.

Superchef was not concerned, he had seen ratatouille, figured movies.
While he dove head first into the task, Zeppelin ringing in his left ear, only pausing to dodge a flying cleaver moving at warp speed.
"Who flung a cleaver?" he shouted as he pulled it out.
"Hmmm.....tastes like demi!, Demi Moore, that is!"
Suddenly out of nowhere Demi appeared, smelling of old men's underwear. 
Suddenly, a naked old man, with brie behind his ears streaked through the dining room, launching his crusty self at three drunk, rich women dripping in jewels, gold and enough perfume to kill insects. 
"OH MY GOD!!!" screamed one "Has anyone any Grey Poupon?" 
"Yes, it's a fine mustard" the old man in the corner responded , hiding his own jar up Demi Moore's genuine silk wrapped Chihuahua. That spoiled, little dog...Superchef was furious, he'd planned


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

The kitchen smelled of old men's underwear that Bughut found.
The rats there seemed determined to find some tasty food!
Closing time was coming near and tomorrow's menu wasn't written.
Dirty dishes were piled up in the unused steam kettle.

Superchef was not concerned, he had seen ratatouille, figured movies.
While he dove head first into the task, Zeppelin ringing in his left ear, only pausing to dodge a flying cleaver moving at warp speed.
"Who flung a cleaver?" he shouted as he pulled it out.
"Hmmm.....tastes like demi!, Demi Moore, that is!"
Suddenly out of nowhere Demi appeared, smelling of old men's underwear. 
Suddenly, a naked old man, with brie behind his ears streaked through the dining room, launching his crusty self at three drunk, rich women dripping in jewels, gold and enough perfume to kill insects. 
"OH MY GOD!!!" screamed one "Has anyone any Grey Poupon?" 
"Yes, it's a fine mustard" the old man in the corner responded , hiding his own jar up Demi Moore's genuine silk wrapped  Chihuahua. That spoiled, little dog...

Superchef was furious, he'd planned a formal brunch for tomorrow.


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

The kitchen smelled of old men's underwear that Bughut found.
The rats there seemed determined to find some tasty food!
Closing time was coming near and tomorrow's menu wasn't written.
Dirty dishes were piled up in the unused steam kettle.

Superchef was not concerned, he had seen ratatouille, figured movies.
While he dove head first into the task, Zeppelin ringing in his left ear, only pausing to dodge a flying cleaver moving at warp speed.
"Who flung a cleaver?" he shouted as he pulled it out.
"Hmmm.....tastes like demi!, Demi Moore, that is!"
Suddenly out of nowhere Demi appeared, smelling of old men's underwear. 
Suddenly, a naked old man, with brie behind his ears streaked through the dining room, launching his crusty self at three drunk, rich women dripping in jewels, gold and enough perfume to kill insects. 
"OH MY GOD!!!" screamed one "Has anyone any Grey Poupon?" 
"Yes, it's a fine mustard" the old man in the corner responded , hiding his own jar up Demi Moore's genuine silk wrapped Chihuahua. That spoiled, little dog...

Superchef was furious, he'd planned a formal brunch for tomorrow.
The menu, while unique, was


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

The kitchen smelled of old men's underwear that Bughut found.
The rats there seemed determined to find some tasty food!
Closing time was coming near and tomorrow's menu wasn't written.
Dirty dishes were piled up in the unused steam kettle.

Superchef was not concerned, he had seen ratatouille, figured movies.
While he dove head first into the task, Zeppelin ringing in his left ear, only pausing to dodge a flying cleaver moving at warp speed.
"Who flung a cleaver?" he shouted as he pulled it out.
"Hmmm.....tastes like demi!, Demi Moore, that is!"
Suddenly out of nowhere Demi appeared, smelling of old men's underwear. 
Suddenly, a naked old man, with brie behind his ears streaked through the dining room, launching his crusty self at three drunk, rich women dripping in jewels, gold and enough perfume to kill insects. 
"OH MY GOD!!!" screamed one "Has anyone any Grey Poupon?" 
"Yes, it's a fine mustard" the old man in the corner responded , hiding his own jar up Demi Moore's genuine silk wrapped Chihuahua. That spoiled, little dog...

Superchef was furious, he'd planned a formal brunch for tomorrow.
The menu, while unique, was ...MISSING!! "Looks like spam again"


----------



## robinfood (May 18, 2009)

The kitchen smelled of old men's underwear that Bughut found.
The rats there seemed determined to find some tasty food!
Closing time was coming near and tomorrow's menu wasn't written.
Dirty dishes were piled up in the unused steam kettle.

Superchef was not concerned, he had seen ratatouille, figured movies.
While he dove head first into the task, Zeppelin ringing in his left ear, only pausing to dodge a flying cleaver moving at warp speed.
"Who flung a cleaver?" he shouted as he pulled it out.
"Hmmm.....tastes like demi!, Demi Moore, that is!"
Suddenly out of nowhere Demi appeared, smelling of old men's underwear. 
Suddenly, a naked old man, with brie behind his ears streaked through the dining room, launching his crusty self at three drunk, rich women dripping in jewels, gold and enough perfume to kill insects. 
"OH MY GOD!!!" screamed one "Has anyone any Grey Poupon?" 
"Yes, it's a fine mustard" the old man in the corner responded , hiding his own jar up Demi Moore's genuine silk wrapped Chihuahua. That spoiled, little dog...

Superchef was furious, he'd planned a formal brunch for tomorrow.
The menu, while unique, was ...MISSING!! "Looks like spam again"
The Chihuahua lifted its leg


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

The kitchen smelled of old men's underwear that Bughut found.
The rats there seemed determined to find some tasty food!
Closing time was coming near and tomorrow's menu wasn't written.
Dirty dishes were piled up in the unused steam kettle.

Superchef was not concerned, he had seen ratatouille, figured movies.
While he dove head first into the task, Zeppelin ringing in his left ear, only pausing to dodge a flying cleaver moving at warp speed.
"Who flung a cleaver?" he shouted as he pulled it out.
"Hmmm.....tastes like demi!, Demi Moore, that is!"
Suddenly out of nowhere Demi appeared, smelling of old men's underwear. 
Suddenly, a naked old man, with brie behind his ears streaked through the dining room, launching his crusty self at three drunk, rich women dripping in jewels, gold and enough perfume to kill insects. 
"OH MY GOD!!!" screamed one "Has anyone any Grey Poupon?" 
"Yes, it's a fine mustard" the old man in the corner responded , hiding his own jar up Demi Moore's genuine silk wrapped Chihuahua. That spoiled, little dog...

Superchef was furious, he'd planned a formal brunch for tomorrow.
The menu, while unique, was ...MISSING!! "Looks like spam again"
The Chihuahua lifted its leg, soiling Superchef's smock. "I'm so...


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

ashamed of him, thank goodness.....


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

The kitchen smelled of old men's underwear that Bughut found.
The rats there seemed determined to find some tasty food!
Closing time was coming near and tomorrow's menu wasn't written.
Dirty dishes were piled up in the unused steam kettle.

Superchef was not concerned, he had seen ratatouille, figured movies.
While he dove head first into the task, Zeppelin ringing in his left ear, only pausing to dodge a flying cleaver moving at warp speed.
"Who flung a cleaver?" he shouted as he pulled it out.
"Hmmm.....tastes like demi!, Demi Moore, that is!"
Suddenly out of nowhere Demi appeared, smelling of old men's underwear. 
Suddenly, a naked old man, with brie behind his ears streaked through the dining room, launching his crusty self at three drunk, rich women dripping in jewels, gold and enough perfume to kill insects. 
"OH MY GOD!!!" screamed one "Has anyone any Grey Poupon?" 
"Yes, it's a fine mustard" the old man in the corner responded , hiding his own jar up Demi Moore's genuine silk wrapped Chihuahua. That spoiled, little dog...

Superchef was furious, he'd planned a formal brunch for tomorrow.
The menu, while unique, was ...MISSING!! "Looks like spam again"
The Chihuahua lifted its leg, soiling Superchef's smock. "I'm so ashamed of him, thank goodness for Oxy Clean!"
He grabs


----------



## robinfood (May 18, 2009)

The kitchen smelled of old men's underwear that Bughut found.
The rats there seemed determined to find some tasty food!
Closing time was coming near and tomorrow's menu wasn't written.
Dirty dishes were piled up in the unused steam kettle.

Superchef was not concerned, he had seen ratatouille, figured movies.
While he dove head first into the task, Zeppelin ringing in his left ear, only pausing to dodge a flying cleaver moving at warp speed.
"Who flung a cleaver?" he shouted as he pulled it out.
"Hmmm.....tastes like demi!, Demi Moore, that is!"
Suddenly out of nowhere Demi appeared, smelling of old men's underwear. 
Suddenly, a naked old man, with brie behind his ears streaked through the dining room, launching his crusty self at three drunk, rich women dripping in jewels, gold and enough perfume to kill insects. 
"OH MY GOD!!!" screamed one "Has anyone any Grey Poupon?" 
"Yes, it's a fine mustard" the old man in the corner responded , hiding his own jar up Demi Moore's genuine silk wrapped Chihuahua. That spoiled, little dog...

Superchef was furious, he'd planned a formal brunch for tomorrow.
The menu, while unique, was ...MISSING!! "Looks like spam again"
The Chihuahua lifted its leg, soiling Superchef's smock. "I'm so ashamed of him,thank goodness for Oxy Clean!"
He grabs the first available feather boa


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

The kitchen smelled of old men's underwear that Bughut found.
The rats there seemed determined to find some tasty food!
Closing time was coming near and tomorrow's menu wasn't written.
Dirty dishes were piled up in the unused steam kettle.

Superchef was not concerned, he had seen ratatouille, figured movies.
While he dove head first into the task, Zeppelin ringing in his left ear, only pausing to dodge a flying cleaver moving at warp speed.
"Who flung a cleaver?" he shouted as he pulled it out.
"Hmmm.....tastes like demi!, Demi Moore, that is!"
Suddenly out of nowhere Demi appeared, smelling of old men's underwear. 
Suddenly, a naked old man, with brie behind his ears streaked through the dining room, launching his crusty self at three drunk, rich women dripping in jewels, gold and enough perfume to kill insects. 
"OH MY GOD!!!" screamed one "Has anyone any Grey Poupon?" 
"Yes, it's a fine mustard" the old man in the corner responded , hiding his own jar up Demi Moore's genuine silk wrapped Chihuahua. That spoiled, little dog...

Superchef was furious, he'd planned a formal brunch for tomorrow.
The menu, while unique, was ...MISSING!! "Looks like spam again"
The Chihuahua lifted its leg, soiling Superchef's smock. "I'm so ashamed of him, thank goodness for Oxy Clean!"
He grabs the first available feather boa, intending to use it to


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

The kitchen smelled of old men's underwear that Bughut found.
The rats there seemed determined to find some tasty food!
Closing time was coming near and tomorrow's menu wasn't written.
Dirty dishes were piled up in the unused steam kettle.

Superchef was not concerned, he had seen ratatouille, figured movies.
While he dove head first into the task, Zeppelin ringing in his left ear, only pausing to dodge a flying cleaver moving at warp speed.
"Who flung a cleaver?" he shouted as he pulled it out.
"Hmmm.....tastes like demi!, Demi Moore, that is!"
Suddenly out of nowhere Demi appeared, smelling of old men's underwear. 
Suddenly, a naked old man, with brie behind his ears streaked through the dining room, launching his crusty self at three drunk, rich women dripping in jewels, gold and enough perfume to kill insects. 
"OH MY GOD!!!" screamed one "Has anyone any Grey Poupon?" 
"Yes, it's a fine mustard" the old man in the corner responded , hiding his own jar up Demi Moore's genuine silk wrapped Chihuahua. That spoiled, little dog...

Superchef was furious, he'd planned a formal brunch for tomorrow.
The menu, while unique, was ...MISSING!! "Looks like spam again"
The Chihuahua lifted its leg, soiling Superchef's smock. "I'm so ashamed of him, thank goodness for Oxy Clean!"
He grabs the first available feather boa, intending to use it to re-caulk the bathtroom....Oh ~F**k


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

The kitchen smelled of old men's underwear that Bughut found.
The rats there seemed determined to find some tasty food!
Closing time was coming near and tomorrow's menu wasn't written.
Dirty dishes were piled up in the unused steam kettle.

Superchef was not concerned, he had seen ratatouille, figured movies.
While he dove head first into the task, Zeppelin ringing in his left ear, only pausing to dodge a flying cleaver moving at warp speed.
"Who flung a cleaver?" he shouted as he pulled it out.
"Hmmm.....tastes like demi!, Demi Moore, that is!"
Suddenly out of nowhere Demi appeared, smelling of old men's underwear. 
Suddenly, a naked old man, with brie behind his ears streaked through the dining room, launching his crusty self at three drunk, rich women dripping in jewels, gold and enough perfume to kill insects. 
"OH MY GOD!!!" screamed one "Has anyone any Grey Poupon?" 
"Yes, it's a fine mustard" the old man in the corner responded , hiding his own jar up Demi Moore's genuine silk wrapped Chihuahua. That spoiled, little dog...

Superchef was furious, he'd planned a formal brunch for tomorrow.
The menu, while unique, was ...MISSING!! "Looks like spam again"
The Chihuahua lifted its leg, soiling Superchef's smock. "I'm so ashamed of him, thank goodness for Oxy Clean!"
He grabs the first available feather boa, intending to use it to re-caulk the bathtroom....Oh ~F**k cries ty pennington. We can


> www.onebitewonders.co.uk


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

The kitchen smelled of old men's underwear that Bughut found.
The rats there seemed determined to find some tasty food!
Closing time was coming near and tomorrow's menu wasn't written.
Dirty dishes were piled up in the unused steam kettle.

Superchef was not concerned, he had seen ratatouille, figured movies.
While he dove head first into the task, Zeppelin ringing in his left ear, only pausing to dodge a flying cleaver moving at warp speed.
"Who flung a cleaver?" he shouted as he pulled it out.
"Hmmm.....tastes like demi!, Demi Moore, that is!"
Suddenly out of nowhere Demi appeared, smelling of old men's underwear. 
Suddenly, a naked old man, with brie behind his ears streaked through the dining room, launching his crusty self at three drunk, rich women dripping in jewels, gold and enough perfume to kill insects. 
"OH MY GOD!!!" screamed one "Has anyone any Grey Poupon?" 
"Yes, it's a fine mustard" the old man in the corner responded , hiding his own jar up Demi Moore's genuine silk wrapped Chihuahua. That spoiled, little dog...

Superchef was furious, he'd planned a formal brunch for tomorrow.
The menu, while unique, was ...MISSING!! "Looks like spam again"
The Chihuahua lifted its leg, soiling Superchef's smock. "I'm so ashamed of him, thank goodness for Oxy Clean!"
He grabs the first available feather boa, intending to use it to re-caulk the bathtroom
"Oh ~F**k" cries ty pennington. "We can lubricate the boa with some


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

The kitchen smelled of old men's underwear that Bughut found.
The rats there seemed determined to find some tasty food!
Closing time was coming near and tomorrow's menu wasn't written.
Dirty dishes were piled up in the unused steam kettle.

Superchef was not concerned, he had seen ratatouille, figured movies.
While he dove head first into the task, Zeppelin ringing in his left ear, only pausing to dodge a flying cleaver moving at warp speed.
"Who flung a cleaver?" he shouted as he pulled it out.
"Hmmm.....tastes like demi!, Demi Moore, that is!"
Suddenly out of nowhere Demi appeared, smelling of old men's underwear. 
Suddenly, a naked old man, with brie behind his ears streaked through the dining room, launching his crusty self at three drunk, rich women dripping in jewels, gold and enough perfume to kill insects. 
"OH MY GOD!!!" screamed one "Has anyone any Grey Poupon?" 
"Yes, it's a fine mustard" the old man in the corner responded , hiding his own jar up Demi Moore's genuine silk wrapped Chihuahua. That spoiled, little dog...

Superchef was furious, he'd planned a formal brunch for tomorrow.
The menu, while unique, was ...MISSING!! "Looks like spam again"
The Chihuahua lifted its leg, soiling Superchef's smock. "I'm so ashamed of him, thank goodness for Oxy Clean!"
He grabs the first available feather boa, intending to use it to re-caulk the bathtroom
"Oh ~F**k" cries ty pennington. "We can lubricate the boa with some hair gel, but we gotta


__________________
_You should have been here when the shiitake hit the flan!_


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

The kitchen smelled of old men's underwear that Bughut found.
The rats there seemed determined to find some tasty food!
Closing time was coming near and tomorrow's menu wasn't written.
Dirty dishes were piled up in the unused steam kettle.

Superchef was not concerned, he had seen ratatouille, figured movies.
While he dove head first into the task, Zeppelin ringing in his left ear, only pausing to dodge a flying cleaver moving at warp speed.
"Who flung a cleaver?" he shouted as he pulled it out.
"Hmmm.....tastes like demi!, Demi Moore, that is!"
Suddenly out of nowhere Demi appeared, smelling of old men's underwear. 
Suddenly, a naked old man, with brie behind his ears streaked through the dining room, launching his crusty self at three drunk, rich women dripping in jewels, gold and enough perfume to kill insects. 
"OH MY GOD!!!" screamed one "Has anyone any Grey Poupon?" 
"Yes, it's a fine mustard" the old man in the corner responded , hiding his own jar up Demi Moore's genuine silk wrapped Chihuahua. That spoiled, little dog...

Superchef was furious, he'd planned a formal brunch for tomorrow.
The menu, while unique, was ...MISSING!! "Looks like spam again"
The Chihuahua lifted its leg, soiling Superchef's smock. "I'm so ashamed of him, thank goodness for Oxy Clean!"
He grabs the first available feather boa, intending to use it to re-caulk the bathtroom
"Oh ~F**k" cries ty pennington. "We can lubricate the boa with some hair gel, but we gotta save the tail end for


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

The kitchen smelled of old men's underwear that Bughut found.
The rats there seemed determined to find some tasty food!
Closing time was coming near and tomorrow's menu wasn't written.
Dirty dishes were piled up in the unused steam kettle.

Superchef was not concerned, he had seen ratatouille, figured movies.
While he dove head first into the task, Zeppelin ringing in his left ear, only pausing to dodge a flying cleaver moving at warp speed.
"Who flung a cleaver?" he shouted as he pulled it out.
"Hmmm.....tastes like demi!, Demi Moore, that is!"
Suddenly out of nowhere Demi appeared, smelling of old men's underwear. 
Suddenly, a naked old man, with brie behind his ears streaked through the dining room, launching his crusty self at three drunk, rich women dripping in jewels, gold and enough perfume to kill insects. 
"OH MY GOD!!!" screamed one "Has anyone any Grey Poupon?" 
"Yes, it's a fine mustard" the old man in the corner responded , hiding his own jar up Demi Moore's genuine silk wrapped Chihuahua. That spoiled, little dog...

Superchef was furious, he'd planned a formal brunch for tomorrow.
The menu, while unique, was ...MISSING!! "Looks like spam again"
The Chihuahua lifted its leg, soiling Superchef's smock. "I'm so ashamed of him, thank goodness for Oxy Clean!"
He grabs the first available feather boa, intending to use it to re-caulk the bathtroom
"Oh ~F**k" cries ty pennington. "We can lubricate the boa with some hair gel, but we gotta save the tail end for superchef."
Ty's kitchen makeover wasnt


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

The kitchen smelled of old men's underwear that Bughut found.
The rats there seemed determined to find some tasty food!
Closing time was coming near and tomorrow's menu wasn't written.
Dirty dishes were piled up in the unused steam kettle.

Superchef was not concerned, he had seen ratatouille, figured movies.
While he dove head first into the task, Zeppelin ringing in his left ear, only pausing to dodge a flying cleaver moving at warp speed.
"Who flung a cleaver?" he shouted as he pulled it out.
"Hmmm.....tastes like demi!, Demi Moore, that is!"
Suddenly out of nowhere Demi appeared, smelling of old men's underwear. 
Suddenly, a naked old man, with brie behind his ears streaked through the dining room, launching his crusty self at three drunk, rich women dripping in jewels, gold and enough perfume to kill insects. 
"OH MY GOD!!!" screamed one "Has anyone any Grey Poupon?" 
"Yes, it's a fine mustard" the old man in the corner responded , hiding his own jar up Demi Moore's genuine silk wrapped Chihuahua. That spoiled, little dog...

Superchef was furious, he'd planned a formal brunch for tomorrow.
The menu, while unique, was ...MISSING!! "Looks like spam again"
The Chihuahua lifted its leg, soiling Superchef's smock. "I'm so ashamed of him, thank goodness for Oxy Clean!"
He grabs the first available feather boa, intending to use it to re-caulk the bathtroom
"Oh ~F**k" cries Ty Pennington. "We can lubricate the boa with some hair gel, but we gotta save the tail end for superchef."
Ty's kitchen makeover wasn't impossible, but he would need


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

The kitchen smelled of old men's underwear that Bughut found.
The rats there seemed determined to find some tasty food!
Closing time was coming near and tomorrow's menu wasn't written.
Dirty dishes were piled up in the unused steam kettle.

Superchef was not concerned, he had seen ratatouille, figured movies.
While he dove head first into the task, Zeppelin ringing in his left ear, only pausing to dodge a flying cleaver moving at warp speed.
"Who flung a cleaver?" he shouted as he pulled it out.
"Hmmm.....tastes like demi!, Demi Moore, that is!"
Suddenly out of nowhere Demi appeared, smelling of old men's underwear. 
Suddenly, a naked old man, with brie behind his ears streaked through the dining room, launching his crusty self at three drunk, rich women dripping in jewels, gold and enough perfume to kill insects. 
"OH MY GOD!!!" screamed one "Has anyone any Grey Poupon?" 
"Yes, it's a fine mustard" the old man in the corner responded , hiding his own jar up Demi Moore's genuine silk wrapped Chihuahua. That spoiled, little dog...

Superchef was furious, he'd planned a formal brunch for tomorrow.
The menu, while unique, was ...MISSING!! "Looks like spam again"
The Chihuahua lifted its leg, soiling Superchef's smock. "I'm so ashamed of him, thank goodness for Oxy Clean!"
He grabs the first available feather boa, intending to use it to re-caulk the bathtroom
"Oh ~F**k" cries Ty Pennington. "We can lubricate the boa with some hair gel, but we gotta save the tail end for superchef."
Ty's kitchen makeover wasn't impossible, but he would needbiscuits and gravy for ballast

I say!!! ~This is getting very silly.


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

The kitchen smelled of old men's underwear that Bughut found.
The rats there seemed determined to find some tasty food!
Closing time was coming near and tomorrow's menu wasn't written.
Dirty dishes were piled up in the unused steam kettle.

Superchef was not concerned, he had seen ratatouille, figured movies.
While he dove head first into the task, Zeppelin ringing in his left ear, only pausing to dodge a flying cleaver moving at warp speed.
"Who flung a cleaver?" he shouted as he pulled it out.
"Hmmm.....tastes like demi!, Demi Moore, that is!"
Suddenly out of nowhere Demi appeared, smelling of old men's underwear. 
Suddenly, a naked old man, with brie behind his ears streaked through the dining room, launching his crusty self at three drunk, rich women dripping in jewels, gold and enough perfume to kill insects. 
"OH MY GOD!!!" screamed one "Has anyone any Grey Poupon?" 
"Yes, it's a fine mustard" the old man in the corner responded , hiding his own jar up Demi Moore's genuine silk wrapped Chihuahua. That spoiled, little dog...

Superchef was furious, he'd planned a formal brunch for tomorrow.
The menu, while unique, was ...MISSING!! "Looks like spam again"
The Chihuahua lifted its leg, soiling Superchef's smock. "I'm so ashamed of him, thank goodness for Oxy Clean!"
He grabs the first available feather boa, intending to use it to re-caulk the bathtroom
"Oh ~F**k" cries Ty Pennington. "We can lubricate the boa with some hair gel, but we gotta save the tail end for superchef."
Ty's kitchen makeover wasn't impossible, but he would need biscuits and gravy for ballast.

Meanwhile, Superchef, drinking gallons of


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

The kitchen smelled of old men's underwear that Bughut found.
The rats there seemed determined to find some tasty food!
Closing time was coming near and tomorrow's menu wasn't written.
Dirty dishes were piled up in the unused steam kettle.

Superchef was not concerned, he had seen ratatouille, figured movies.
While he dove head first into the task, Zeppelin ringing in his left ear, only pausing to dodge a flying cleaver moving at warp speed.
"Who flung a cleaver?" he shouted as he pulled it out.
"Hmmm.....tastes like demi!, Demi Moore, that is!"
Suddenly out of nowhere Demi appeared, smelling of old men's underwear. 
Suddenly, a naked old man, with brie behind his ears streaked through the dining room, launching his crusty self at three drunk, rich women dripping in jewels, gold and enough perfume to kill insects. 
"OH MY GOD!!!" screamed one "Has anyone any Grey Poupon?" 
"Yes, it's a fine mustard" the old man in the corner responded , hiding his own jar up Demi Moore's genuine silk wrapped Chihuahua. That spoiled, little dog...

Superchef was furious, he'd planned a formal brunch for tomorrow.
The menu, while unique, was ...MISSING!! "Looks like spam again"
The Chihuahua lifted its leg, soiling Superchef's smock. "I'm so ashamed of him, thank goodness for Oxy Clean!"
He grabs the first available feather boa, intending to use it to re-caulk the bathtroom
"Oh ~F**k" cries Ty Pennington. "We can lubricate the boa with some hair gel, but we gotta save the tail end for superchef."
Ty's kitchen makeover wasn't impossible, but he would need biscuits and gravy for ballast.

Meanwhile, Superchef, drinking gallons of Pink Squirrels and Fuzzy Navels


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

The kitchen smelled of old men's underwear that Bughut found.
The rats there seemed determined to find some tasty food!
Closing time was coming near and tomorrow's menu wasn't written.
Dirty dishes were piled up in the unused steam kettle.

Superchef was not concerned, he had seen ratatouille, figured movies.
While he dove head first into the task, Zeppelin ringing in his left ear, only pausing to dodge a flying cleaver moving at warp speed.
"Who flung a cleaver?" he shouted as he pulled it out.
"Hmmm.....tastes like demi!, Demi Moore, that is!"
Suddenly out of nowhere Demi appeared, smelling of old men's underwear. 
Suddenly, a naked old man, with brie behind his ears streaked through the dining room, launching his crusty self at three drunk, rich women dripping in jewels, gold and enough perfume to kill insects. 
"OH MY GOD!!!" screamed one "Has anyone any Grey Poupon?" 
"Yes, it's a fine mustard" the old man in the corner responded , hiding his own jar up Demi Moore's genuine silk wrapped Chihuahua. That spoiled, little dog...

Superchef was furious, he'd planned a formal brunch for tomorrow.
The menu, while unique, was ...MISSING!! "Looks like spam again"
The Chihuahua lifted its leg, soiling Superchef's smock. "I'm so ashamed of him, thank goodness for Oxy Clean!"
He grabs the first available feather boa, intending to use it to re-caulk the bathtroom
"Oh ~F**k" cries Ty Pennington. "We can lubricate the boa with some hair gel, but we gotta save the tail end for superchef."
Ty's kitchen makeover wasn't impossible, but he would need biscuits and gravy for ballast.

Meanwhile, Superchef, drinking gallons of Pink Squirrels and Fuzzy Navels, convinced Ty to build a


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

The kitchen smelled of old men's underwear that Bughut found.
The rats there seemed determined to find some tasty food!
Closing time was coming near and tomorrow's menu wasn't written.
Dirty dishes were piled up in the unused steam kettle.

Superchef was not concerned, he had seen ratatouille, figured movies.
While he dove head first into the task, Zeppelin ringing in his left ear, only pausing to dodge a flying cleaver moving at warp speed.
"Who flung a cleaver?" he shouted as he pulled it out.
"Hmmm.....tastes like demi!, Demi Moore, that is!"
Suddenly out of nowhere Demi appeared, smelling of old men's underwear. 
Suddenly, a naked old man, with brie behind his ears streaked through the dining room, launching his crusty self at three drunk, rich women dripping in jewels, gold and enough perfume to kill insects. 
"OH MY GOD!!!" screamed one "Has anyone any Grey Poupon?" 
"Yes, it's a fine mustard" the old man in the corner responded , hiding his own jar up Demi Moore's genuine silk wrapped Chihuahua. That spoiled, little dog...

Superchef was furious, he'd planned a formal brunch for tomorrow.
The menu, while unique, was ...MISSING!! "Looks like spam again"
The Chihuahua lifted its leg, soiling Superchef's smock. "I'm so ashamed of him, thank goodness for Oxy Clean!"
He grabs the first available feather boa, intending to use it to re-caulk the bathtroom
"Oh ~F**k" cries Ty Pennington. "We can lubricate the boa with some hair gel, but we gotta save the tail end for superchef."
Ty's kitchen makeover wasn't impossible, but he would need biscuits and gravy for ballast.

Meanwhile, Superchef, drinking gallons of Pink Squirrels and Fuzzy Navels, convinced Ty to build aTV chef re-habilitation home. So
________________


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

The kitchen smelled of old men's underwear that Bughut found.
The rats there seemed determined to find some tasty food!
Closing time was coming near and tomorrow's menu wasn't written.
Dirty dishes were piled up in the unused steam kettle.

Superchef was not concerned, he had seen ratatouille, figured movies.
While he dove head first into the task, Zeppelin ringing in his left ear, only pausing to dodge a flying cleaver moving at warp speed.
"Who flung a cleaver?" he shouted as he pulled it out.
"Hmmm.....tastes like demi!, Demi Moore, that is!"
Suddenly out of nowhere Demi appeared, smelling of old men's underwear. 
Suddenly, a naked old man, with brie behind his ears streaked through the dining room, launching his crusty self at three drunk, rich women dripping in jewels, gold and enough perfume to kill insects. 
"OH MY GOD!!!" screamed one "Has anyone any Grey Poupon?" 
"Yes, it's a fine mustard" the old man in the corner responded , hiding his own jar up Demi Moore's genuine silk wrapped Chihuahua. That spoiled, little dog...

Superchef was furious, he'd planned a formal brunch for tomorrow.
The menu, while unique, was ...MISSING!! "Looks like spam again"
The Chihuahua lifted its leg, soiling Superchef's smock. "I'm so ashamed of him, thank goodness for Oxy Clean!"
He grabs the first available feather boa, intending to use it to re-caulk the bathtroom
"Oh ~F**k" cries Ty Pennington. "We can lubricate the boa with some hair gel, but we gotta save the tail end for superchef."
Ty's kitchen makeover wasn't impossible, but he would need biscuits and gravy for ballast.

Meanwhile, Superchef, drinking gallons of Pink Squirrels and Fuzzy Navels, convinced Ty to build a TV chef re-habilitation home. So, in a cloud of flatulence,


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

The kitchen smelled of old men's underwear that Bughut found.
The rats there seemed determined to find some tasty food!
Closing time was coming near and tomorrow's menu wasn't written.
Dirty dishes were piled up in the unused steam kettle.

Superchef was not concerned, he had seen ratatouille, figured movies.
While he dove head first into the task, Zeppelin ringing in his left ear, only pausing to dodge a flying cleaver moving at warp speed.
"Who flung a cleaver?" he shouted as he pulled it out.
"Hmmm.....tastes like demi!, Demi Moore, that is!"
Suddenly out of nowhere Demi appeared, smelling of old men's underwear. 
Suddenly, a naked old man, with brie behind his ears streaked through the dining room, launching his crusty self at three drunk, rich women dripping in jewels, gold and enough perfume to kill insects. 
"OH MY GOD!!!" screamed one "Has anyone any Grey Poupon?" 
"Yes, it's a fine mustard" the old man in the corner responded , hiding his own jar up Demi Moore's genuine silk wrapped Chihuahua. That spoiled, little dog...

Superchef was furious, he'd planned a formal brunch for tomorrow.
The menu, while unique, was ...MISSING!! "Looks like spam again"
The Chihuahua lifted its leg, soiling Superchef's smock. "I'm so ashamed of him, thank goodness for Oxy Clean!"
He grabs the first available feather boa, intending to use it to re-caulk the bathtroom
"Oh ~F**k" cries Ty Pennington. "We can lubricate the boa with some hair gel, but we gotta save the tail end for superchef."
Ty's kitchen makeover wasn't impossible, but he would need biscuits and gravy for ballast.

Meanwhile, Superchef, drinking gallons of Pink Squirrels and Fuzzy Navels, convinced Ty to build a TV chef re-habilitation home. So, in a cloud of flatulence, he cried "Eureka! It's obvious!


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

The kitchen smelled of old men's underwear that Bughut found.
The rats there seemed determined to find some tasty food!
Closing time was coming near and tomorrow's menu wasn't written.
Dirty dishes were piled up in the unused steam kettle.

Superchef was not concerned, he had seen ratatouille, figured movies.
While he dove head first into the task, Zeppelin ringing in his left ear, only pausing to dodge a flying cleaver moving at warp speed.
"Who flung a cleaver?" he shouted as he pulled it out.
"Hmmm.....tastes like demi!, Demi Moore, that is!"
Suddenly out of nowhere Demi appeared, smelling of old men's underwear. 
Suddenly, a naked old man, with brie behind his ears streaked through the dining room, launching his crusty self at three drunk, rich women dripping in jewels, gold and enough perfume to kill insects. 
"OH MY GOD!!!" screamed one "Has anyone any Grey Poupon?" 
"Yes, it's a fine mustard" the old man in the corner responded , hiding his own jar up Demi Moore's genuine silk wrapped Chihuahua. That spoiled, little dog...

Superchef was furious, he'd planned a formal brunch for tomorrow.
The menu, while unique, was ...MISSING!! "Looks like spam again"
The Chihuahua lifted its leg, soiling Superchef's smock. "I'm so ashamed of him, thank goodness for Oxy Clean!"
He grabs the first available feather boa, intending to use it to re-caulk the bathtroom
"Oh ~F**k" cries Ty Pennington. "We can lubricate the boa with some hair gel, but we gotta save the tail end for superchef."
Ty's kitchen makeover wasn't impossible, but he would need biscuits and gravy for ballast.

Meanwhile, Superchef, drinking gallons of Pink Squirrels and Fuzzy Navels, convinced Ty to build a TV chef re-habilitation home. So, in a cloud of flatulence, he cried "Eureka! It's obvious!"
Then he jumped onto the


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

The kitchen smelled of old men's underwear that Bughut found.
The rats there seemed determined to find some tasty food!
Closing time was coming near and tomorrow's menu wasn't written.
Dirty dishes were piled up in the unused steam kettle.

Superchef was not concerned, he had seen ratatouille, figured movies.
While he dove head first into the task, Zeppelin ringing in his left ear, only pausing to dodge a flying cleaver moving at warp speed.
"Who flung a cleaver?" he shouted as he pulled it out.
"Hmmm.....tastes like demi!, Demi Moore, that is!"
Suddenly out of nowhere Demi appeared, smelling of old men's underwear. 
Suddenly, a naked old man, with brie behind his ears streaked through the dining room, launching his crusty self at three drunk, rich women dripping in jewels, gold and enough perfume to kill insects. 
"OH MY GOD!!!" screamed one "Has anyone any Grey Poupon?" 
"Yes, it's a fine mustard" the old man in the corner responded , hiding his own jar up Demi Moore's genuine silk wrapped Chihuahua. That spoiled, little dog...

Superchef was furious, he'd planned a formal brunch for tomorrow.
The menu, while unique, was ...MISSING!! "Looks like spam again"
The Chihuahua lifted its leg, soiling Superchef's smock. "I'm so ashamed of him, thank goodness for Oxy Clean!"
He grabs the first available feather boa, intending to use it to re-caulk the bathtroom
"Oh ~F**k" cries Ty Pennington. "We can lubricate the boa with some hair gel, but we gotta save the tail end for superchef."
Ty's kitchen makeover wasn't impossible, but he would need biscuits and gravy for ballast.

Meanwhile, Superchef, drinking gallons of Pink Squirrels and Fuzzy Navels, convinced Ty to build a TV chef re-habilitation home. So, in a cloud of flatulence, he cried "Eureka! It's obvious!"
Then he jumped onto the back of the site manager
__________________


----------



## chefhow (Oct 16, 2008)

The kitchen smelled of old men's underwear that Bughut found.
The rats there seemed determined to find some tasty food!
Closing time was coming near and tomorrow's menu wasn't written.
Dirty dishes were piled up in the unused steam kettle.

Superchef was not concerned, he had seen ratatouille, figured movies.
While he dove head first into the task, Zeppelin ringing in his left ear, only pausing to dodge a flying cleaver moving at warp speed.
"Who flung a cleaver?" he shouted as he pulled it out.
"Hmmm.....tastes like demi!, Demi Moore, that is!"
Suddenly out of nowhere Demi appeared, smelling of old men's underwear. 
Suddenly, a naked old man, with brie behind his ears streaked through the dining room, launching his crusty self at three drunk, rich women dripping in jewels, gold and enough perfume to kill insects. 
"OH MY GOD!!!" screamed one "Has anyone any Grey Poupon?" 
"Yes, it's a fine mustard" the old man in the corner responded , hiding his own jar up Demi Moore's genuine silk wrapped Chihuahua. That spoiled, little dog...

Superchef was furious, he'd planned a formal brunch for tomorrow.
The menu, while unique, was ...MISSING!! "Looks like spam again"
The Chihuahua lifted its leg, soiling Superchef's smock. "I'm so ashamed of him, thank goodness for Oxy Clean!"
He grabs the first available feather boa, intending to use it to re-caulk the bathtroom
"Oh ~F**k" cries Ty Pennington. "We can lubricate the boa with some hair gel, but we gotta save the tail end for superchef."
Ty's kitchen makeover wasn't impossible, but he would need biscuits and gravy for ballast.

Meanwhile, Superchef, drinking gallons of Pink Squirrels and Fuzzy Navels, convinced Ty to build a TV chef re-habilitation home. So, in a cloud of flatulence, he cried "Eureka! It's obvious!"
Then he jumped onto the back of the site manager *and rode him like Mine That Bird*


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

The kitchen smelled of old men's underwear that Bughut found.
The rats there seemed determined to find some tasty food!
Closing time was coming near and tomorrow's menu wasn't written.
Dirty dishes were piled up in the unused steam kettle.

Superchef was not concerned, he had seen ratatouille, figured movies.
While he dove head first into the task, Zeppelin ringing in his left ear, only pausing to dodge a flying cleaver moving at warp speed.
"Who flung a cleaver?" he shouted as he pulled it out.
"Hmmm.....tastes like demi!, Demi Moore, that is!"
Suddenly out of nowhere Demi appeared, smelling of old men's underwear. 
Suddenly, a naked old man, with brie behind his ears streaked through the dining room, launching his crusty self at three drunk, rich women dripping in jewels, gold and enough perfume to kill insects. 
"OH MY GOD!!!" screamed one "Has anyone any Grey Poupon?" 
"Yes, it's a fine mustard" the old man in the corner responded , hiding his own jar up Demi Moore's genuine silk wrapped Chihuahua. That spoiled, little dog...

Superchef was furious, he'd planned a formal brunch for tomorrow.
The menu, while unique, was ...MISSING!! "Looks like spam again"
The Chihuahua lifted its leg, soiling Superchef's smock. "I'm so ashamed of him, thank goodness for Oxy Clean!"
He grabs the first available feather boa, intending to use it to re-caulk the bathtroom
"Oh ~F**k" cries Ty Pennington. "We can lubricate the boa with some hair gel, but we gotta save the tail end for superchef."
Ty's kitchen makeover wasn't impossible, but he would need biscuits and gravy for ballast.

Meanwhile, Superchef, drinking gallons of Pink Squirrels and Fuzzy Navels, convinced Ty to build a TV chef re-habilitation home. So, in a cloud of flatulence, he cried "Eureka! It's obvious!", then he jumped onto the back of the site manager and rode him like Mine That Bird.
"Obvious that I need three


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

The kitchen smelled of old men's underwear that Bughut found.
The rats there seemed determined to find some tasty food!
Closing time was coming near and tomorrow's menu wasn't written.
Dirty dishes were piled up in the unused steam kettle.

Superchef was not concerned, he had seen ratatouille, figured movies.
While he dove head first into the task, Zeppelin ringing in his left ear, only pausing to dodge a flying cleaver moving at warp speed.
"Who flung a cleaver?" he shouted as he pulled it out.
"Hmmm.....tastes like demi!, Demi Moore, that is!"
Suddenly out of nowhere Demi appeared, smelling of old men's underwear. 
Suddenly, a naked old man, with brie behind his ears streaked through the dining room, launching his crusty self at three drunk, rich women dripping in jewels, gold and enough perfume to kill insects. 
"OH MY GOD!!!" screamed one "Has anyone any Grey Poupon?" 
"Yes, it's a fine mustard" the old man in the corner responded , hiding his own jar up Demi Moore's genuine silk wrapped Chihuahua. That spoiled, little dog...

Superchef was furious, he'd planned a formal brunch for tomorrow.
The menu, while unique, was ...MISSING!! "Looks like spam again"
The Chihuahua lifted its leg, soiling Superchef's smock. "I'm so ashamed of him, thank goodness for Oxy Clean!"
He grabs the first available feather boa, intending to use it to re-caulk the bathtroom
"Oh ~F**k" cries Ty Pennington. "We can lubricate the boa with some hair gel, but we gotta save the tail end for superchef."
Ty's kitchen makeover wasn't impossible, but he would need biscuits and gravy for ballast.

Meanwhile, Superchef, drinking gallons of Pink Squirrels and Fuzzy Navels, convinced Ty to build a TV chef re-habilitation home. So, in a cloud of flatulence, he cried "Eureka! It's obvious!", then he jumped onto the back of the site manager and rode him like Mine That Bird.
"Obvious that I need three days off. Call Superchef Quick


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

The kitchen smelled of old men's underwear that Bughut found.
The rats there seemed determined to find some tasty food!
Closing time was coming near and tomorrow's menu wasn't written.
Dirty dishes were piled up in the unused steam kettle.

Superchef was not concerned, he had seen ratatouille, figured movies.
While he dove head first into the task, Zeppelin ringing in his left ear, only pausing to dodge a flying cleaver moving at warp speed.
"Who flung a cleaver?" he shouted as he pulled it out.
"Hmmm.....tastes like demi!, Demi Moore, that is!"
Suddenly out of nowhere Demi appeared, smelling of old men's underwear. 
Suddenly, a naked old man, with brie behind his ears streaked through the dining room, launching his crusty self at three drunk, rich women dripping in jewels, gold and enough perfume to kill insects. 
"OH MY GOD!!!" screamed one "Has anyone any Grey Poupon?" 
"Yes, it's a fine mustard" the old man in the corner responded , hiding his own jar up Demi Moore's genuine silk wrapped Chihuahua. That spoiled, little dog...

Superchef was furious, he'd planned a formal brunch for tomorrow.
The menu, while unique, was ...MISSING!! "Looks like spam again"
The Chihuahua lifted its leg, soiling Superchef's smock. "I'm so ashamed of him, thank goodness for Oxy Clean!"
He grabs the first available feather boa, intending to use it to re-caulk the bathtroom
"Oh ~F**k" cries Ty Pennington. "We can lubricate the boa with some hair gel, but we gotta save the tail end for superchef."
Ty's kitchen makeover wasn't impossible, but he would need biscuits and gravy for ballast.

Meanwhile, Superchef, drinking gallons of Pink Squirrels and Fuzzy Navels, convinced Ty to build a TV chef re-habilitation home. So, in a cloud of flatulence, he cried "Eureka! It's obvious!", then he jumped onto the back of the site manager and rode him like Mine That Bird.
"Obvious that I need three days off. Call Superchef Quick"

Wrong number, dialed Barry Manilow.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

The kitchen smelled of old men's underwear that Bughut found.
The rats there seemed determined to find some tasty food!
Closing time was coming near and tomorrow's menu wasn't written.
Dirty dishes were piled up in the unused steam kettle.

Superchef was not concerned, he had seen ratatouille, figured movies.
While he dove head first into the task, Zeppelin ringing in his left ear, only pausing to dodge a flying cleaver moving at warp speed.
"Who flung a cleaver?" he shouted as he pulled it out.
"Hmmm.....tastes like demi!, Demi Moore, that is!"
Suddenly out of nowhere Demi appeared, smelling of old men's underwear. 
Suddenly, a naked old man, with brie behind his ears streaked through the dining room, launching his crusty self at three drunk, rich women dripping in jewels, gold and enough perfume to kill insects. 
"OH MY GOD!!!" screamed one "Has anyone any Grey Poupon?" 
"Yes, it's a fine mustard" the old man in the corner responded , hiding his own jar up Demi Moore's genuine silk wrapped Chihuahua. That spoiled, little dog...

Superchef was furious, he'd planned a formal brunch for tomorrow.
The menu, while unique, was ...MISSING!! "Looks like spam again"
The Chihuahua lifted its leg, soiling Superchef's smock. "I'm so ashamed of him, thank goodness for Oxy Clean!"
He grabs the first available feather boa, intending to use it to re-caulk the bathtroom
"Oh ~F**k" cries Ty Pennington. "We can lubricate the boa with some hair gel, but we gotta save the tail end for superchef."
Ty's kitchen makeover wasn't impossible, but he would need biscuits and gravy for ballast.

Meanwhile, Superchef, drinking gallons of Pink Squirrels and Fuzzy Navels, convinced Ty to build a TV chef re-habilitation home. So, in a cloud of flatulence, he cried "Eureka! It's obvious!", then he jumped onto the back of the site manager and rode him like Mine That Bird.
"Obvious that I need three days off. Call Superchef Quick"

Wrong number, dialed Barry Manilow.
Copa, Copacabana......leave a message!


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

Did everyone give up on making this coherent? If I killed it, please detour from my "Barry Manilow" contribution; rewind it a bit.


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Not atall Yeti. I for1 thought it was an good twist. I think folk just got tired of doing it. Lets see...

The kitchen smelled of old men's underwear that Bughut found.
The rats there seemed determined to find some tasty food!
Closing time was coming near and tomorrow's menu wasn't written.
Dirty dishes were piled up in the unused steam kettle.

Superchef was not concerned, he had seen ratatouille, figured movies.
While he dove head first into the task, Zeppelin ringing in his left ear, only pausing to dodge a flying cleaver moving at warp speed.
"Who flung a cleaver?" he shouted as he pulled it out.
"Hmmm.....tastes like demi!, Demi Moore, that is!"
Suddenly out of nowhere Demi appeared, smelling of old men's underwear. 
Suddenly, a naked old man, with brie behind his ears streaked through the dining room, launching his crusty self at three drunk, rich women dripping in jewels, gold and enough perfume to kill insects. 
"OH MY GOD!!!" screamed one "Has anyone any Grey Poupon?" 
"Yes, it's a fine mustard" the old man in the corner responded , hiding his own jar up Demi Moore's genuine silk wrapped Chihuahua. That spoiled, little dog...

Superchef was furious, he'd planned a formal brunch for tomorrow.
The menu, while unique, was ...MISSING!! "Looks like spam again"
The Chihuahua lifted its leg, soiling Superchef's smock. "I'm so ashamed of him, thank goodness for Oxy Clean!"
He grabs the first available feather boa, intending to use it to re-caulk the bathtroom
"Oh ~F**k" cries Ty Pennington. "We can lubricate the boa with some hair gel, but we gotta save the tail end for superchef."
Ty's kitchen makeover wasn't impossible, but he would need biscuits and gravy for ballast.

Meanwhile, Superchef, drinking gallons of Pink Squirrels and Fuzzy Navels, convinced Ty to build a TV chef re-habilitation home. So, in a cloud of flatulence, he cried "Eureka! It's obvious!", then he jumped onto the back of the site manager and rode him like Mine That Bird.
"Obvious that I need three days off. Call Superchef Quick"

Wrong number, dialed Barry Manilow.
Copa, Copacabana......leave a message! The message was clear. Please


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

The kitchen smelled of old men's underwear that Bughut found.
The rats there seemed determined to find some tasty food!
Closing time was coming near and tomorrow's menu wasn't written.
Dirty dishes were piled up in the unused steam kettle.

Superchef was not concerned, he had seen ratatouille, figured movies.
While he dove head first into the task, Zeppelin ringing in his left ear, only pausing to dodge a flying cleaver moving at warp speed.
"Who flung a cleaver?" he shouted as he pulled it out.
"Hmmm.....tastes like demi!, Demi Moore, that is!"
Suddenly out of nowhere Demi appeared, smelling of old men's underwear. 
Suddenly, a naked old man, with brie behind his ears streaked through the dining room, launching his crusty self at three drunk, rich women dripping in jewels, gold and enough perfume to kill insects. 
"OH MY GOD!!!" screamed one "Has anyone any Grey Poupon?" 
"Yes, it's a fine mustard" the old man in the corner responded , hiding his own jar up Demi Moore's genuine silk wrapped Chihuahua. That spoiled, little dog...

Superchef was furious, he'd planned a formal brunch for tomorrow.
The menu, while unique, was ...MISSING!! "Looks like spam again"
The Chihuahua lifted its leg, soiling Superchef's smock. "I'm so ashamed of him, thank goodness for Oxy Clean!"
He grabs the first available feather boa, intending to use it to re-caulk the bathtroom
"Oh ~F**k" cries Ty Pennington. "We can lubricate the boa with some hair gel, but we gotta save the tail end for superchef."
Ty's kitchen makeover wasn't impossible, but he would need biscuits and gravy for ballast.

Meanwhile, Superchef, drinking gallons of Pink Squirrels and Fuzzy Navels, convinced Ty to build a TV chef re-habilitation home. So, in a cloud of flatulence, he cried "Eureka! It's obvious!", then he jumped onto the back of the site manager and rode him like Mine That Bird.
"Obvious that I need three days off. Call Superchef Quick"

Wrong number, dialed Barry Manilow.
"Copa, Copacabana......leave a message!"
 The message was clear. "Please Barry, I need Superchef to


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

The kitchen smelled of old men's underwear that Bughut found.
The rats there seemed determined to find some tasty food!
Closing time was coming near and tomorrow's menu wasn't written.
Dirty dishes were piled up in the unused steam kettle.

Superchef was not concerned, he had seen ratatouille, figured movies.
While he dove head first into the task, Zeppelin ringing in his left ear, only pausing to dodge a flying cleaver moving at warp speed.
"Who flung a cleaver?" he shouted as he pulled it out.
"Hmmm.....tastes like demi!, Demi Moore, that is!"
Suddenly out of nowhere Demi appeared, smelling of old men's underwear. 
Suddenly, a naked old man, with brie behind his ears streaked through the dining room, launching his crusty self at three drunk, rich women dripping in jewels, gold and enough perfume to kill insects. 
"OH MY GOD!!!" screamed one "Has anyone any Grey Poupon?" 
"Yes, it's a fine mustard" the old man in the corner responded , hiding his own jar up Demi Moore's genuine silk wrapped Chihuahua. That spoiled, little dog...

Superchef was furious, he'd planned a formal brunch for tomorrow.
The menu, while unique, was ...MISSING!! "Looks like spam again"
The Chihuahua lifted its leg, soiling Superchef's smock. "I'm so ashamed of him, thank goodness for Oxy Clean!"
He grabs the first available feather boa, intending to use it to re-caulk the bathtroom
"Oh ~F**k" cries Ty Pennington. "We can lubricate the boa with some hair gel, but we gotta save the tail end for superchef."
Ty's kitchen makeover wasn't impossible, but he would need biscuits and gravy for ballast.

Meanwhile, Superchef, drinking gallons of Pink Squirrels and Fuzzy Navels, convinced Ty to build a TV chef re-habilitation home. So, in a cloud of flatulence, he cried "Eureka! It's obvious!", then he jumped onto the back of the site manager and rode him like Mine That Bird.
"Obvious that I need three days off. Call Superchef Quick"

Wrong number, dialed Barry Manilow.
"Copa, Copacabana......leave a message!"
The message was clear. "Please Barry, I need Superchef to deal with the enormous amount
__________________


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

The kitchen smelled of old men's underwear that Bughut found.
The rats there seemed determined to find some tasty food!
Closing time was coming near and tomorrow's menu wasn't written.
Dirty dishes were piled up in the unused steam kettle.

Superchef was not concerned, he had seen ratatouille, figured movies.
While he dove head first into the task, Zeppelin ringing in his left ear, only pausing to dodge a flying cleaver moving at warp speed.
"Who flung a cleaver?" he shouted as he pulled it out.
"Hmmm.....tastes like demi!, Demi Moore, that is!"
Suddenly out of nowhere Demi appeared, smelling of old men's underwear. 
Suddenly, a naked old man, with brie behind his ears streaked through the dining room, launching his crusty self at three drunk, rich women dripping in jewels, gold and enough perfume to kill insects. 
"OH MY GOD!!!" screamed one "Has anyone any Grey Poupon?" 
"Yes, it's a fine mustard" the old man in the corner responded , hiding his own jar up Demi Moore's genuine silk wrapped Chihuahua. That spoiled, little dog...

Superchef was furious, he'd planned a formal brunch for tomorrow.
The menu, while unique, was ...MISSING!! "Looks like spam again"
The Chihuahua lifted its leg, soiling Superchef's smock. "I'm so ashamed of him, thank goodness for Oxy Clean!"
He grabs the first available feather boa, intending to use it to re-caulk the bathtroom
"Oh ~F**k" cries Ty Pennington. "We can lubricate the boa with some hair gel, but we gotta save the tail end for superchef."
Ty's kitchen makeover wasn't impossible, but he would need biscuits and gravy for ballast.

Meanwhile, Superchef, drinking gallons of Pink Squirrels and Fuzzy Navels, convinced Ty to build a TV chef re-habilitation home. So, in a cloud of flatulence, he cried "Eureka! It's obvious!", then he jumped onto the back of the site manager and rode him like Mine That Bird.
"Obvious that I need three days off. Call Superchef Quick"

Wrong number, dialed Barry Manilow.
"Copa, Copacabana......leave a message!"
The message was clear. "Please Barry, I need Superchef to deal with the enormous amount of gelled boa feathers, so


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

The kitchen smelled of old men's underwear that Bughut found.
The rats there seemed determined to find some tasty food!
Closing time was coming near and tomorrow's menu wasn't written.
Dirty dishes were piled up in the unused steam kettle.

Superchef was not concerned, he had seen ratatouille, figured movies.
While he dove head first into the task, Zeppelin ringing in his left ear, only pausing to dodge a flying cleaver moving at warp speed.
"Who flung a cleaver?" he shouted as he pulled it out.
"Hmmm.....tastes like demi!, Demi Moore, that is!"
Suddenly out of nowhere Demi appeared, smelling of old men's underwear. 
Suddenly, a naked old man, with brie behind his ears streaked through the dining room, launching his crusty self at three drunk, rich women dripping in jewels, gold and enough perfume to kill insects. 
"OH MY GOD!!!" screamed one "Has anyone any Grey Poupon?" 
"Yes, it's a fine mustard" the old man in the corner responded , hiding his own jar up Demi Moore's genuine silk wrapped Chihuahua. That spoiled, little dog...

Superchef was furious, he'd planned a formal brunch for tomorrow.
The menu, while unique, was ...MISSING!! "Looks like spam again"
The Chihuahua lifted its leg, soiling Superchef's smock. "I'm so ashamed of him, thank goodness for Oxy Clean!"
He grabs the first available feather boa, intending to use it to re-caulk the bathtroom
"Oh ~F**k" cries Ty Pennington. "We can lubricate the boa with some hair gel, but we gotta save the tail end for superchef."
Ty's kitchen makeover wasn't impossible, but he would need biscuits and gravy for ballast.

Meanwhile, Superchef, drinking gallons of Pink Squirrels and Fuzzy Navels, convinced Ty to build a TV chef re-habilitation home. So, in a cloud of flatulence, he cried "Eureka! It's obvious!", then he jumped onto the back of the site manager and rode him like Mine That Bird.
"Obvious that I need three days off. Call Superchef Quick"

Wrong number, dialed Barry Manilow.
"Copa, Copacabana......leave a message!"
The message was clear. "Please Barry, I need Superchef to deal with the enormous amount of gelled boa feathers, so shift ur arse and grab his

__________________


----------



## epi (Apr 29, 2009)

The kitchen smelled of old men's underwear that Bughut found.
The rats there seemed determined to find some tasty food!
Closing time was coming near and tomorrow's menu wasn't written.
Dirty dishes were piled up in the unused steam kettle.

Superchef was not concerned, he had seen ratatouille, figured movies.
While he dove head first into the task, Zeppelin ringing in his left ear, only pausing to dodge a flying cleaver moving at warp speed.
"Who flung a cleaver?" he shouted as he pulled it out.
"Hmmm.....tastes like demi!, Demi Moore, that is!"
Suddenly out of nowhere Demi appeared, smelling of old men's underwear. 
Suddenly, a naked old man, with brie behind his ears streaked through the dining room, launching his crusty self at three drunk, rich women dripping in jewels, gold and enough perfume to kill insects. 
"OH MY GOD!!!" screamed one "Has anyone any Grey Poupon?" 
"Yes, it's a fine mustard" the old man in the corner responded , hiding his own jar up Demi Moore's genuine silk wrapped Chihuahua. That spoiled, little dog...

Superchef was furious, he'd planned a formal brunch for tomorrow.
The menu, while unique, was ...MISSING!! "Looks like spam again"
The Chihuahua lifted its leg, soiling Superchef's smock. "I'm so ashamed of him, thank goodness for Oxy Clean!"
He grabs the first available feather boa, intending to use it to re-caulk the bathtroom
"Oh ~F**k" cries Ty Pennington. "We can lubricate the boa with some hair gel, but we gotta save the tail end for superchef."
Ty's kitchen makeover wasn't impossible, but he would need biscuits and gravy for ballast.

Meanwhile, Superchef, drinking gallons of Pink Squirrels and Fuzzy Navels, convinced Ty to build a TV chef re-habilitation home. So, in a cloud of flatulence, he cried "Eureka! It's obvious!", then he jumped onto the back of the site manager and rode him like Mine That Bird.
"Obvious that I need three days off. Call Superchef Quick"

Wrong number, dialed Barry Manilow.
"Copa, Copacabana......leave a message!"
The message was clear. "Please Barry, I need Superchef to deal with the enormous amount of gelled boa feathers, so shift ur arse and grab his apron and pick him up


----------



## buddingcook (Jun 29, 2009)

The kitchen smelled of old men's underwear that Bughut found.
The rats there seemed determined to find some tasty food!
Closing time was coming near and tomorrow's menu wasn't written.
Dirty dishes were piled up in the unused steam kettle.

Superchef was not concerned, he had seen ratatouille, figured movies.
While he dove head first into the task, Zeppelin ringing in his left ear, only pausing to dodge a flying cleaver moving at warp speed.
"Who flung a cleaver?" he shouted as he pulled it out.
"Hmmm.....tastes like demi!, Demi Moore, that is!"
Suddenly out of nowhere Demi appeared, smelling of old men's underwear. 
Suddenly, a naked old man, with brie behind his ears streaked through the dining room, launching his crusty self at three drunk, rich women dripping in jewels, gold and enough perfume to kill insects. 
"OH MY GOD!!!" screamed one "Has anyone any Grey Poupon?" 
"Yes, it's a fine mustard" the old man in the corner responded , hiding his own jar up Demi Moore's genuine silk wrapped Chihuahua. That spoiled, little dog...

Superchef was furious, he'd planned a formal brunch for tomorrow.
The menu, while unique, was ...MISSING!! "Looks like spam again"
The Chihuahua lifted its leg, soiling Superchef's smock. "I'm so ashamed of him, thank goodness for Oxy Clean!"
He grabs the first available feather boa, intending to use it to re-caulk the bathtroom
"Oh ~F**k" cries Ty Pennington. "We can lubricate the boa with some hair gel, but we gotta save the tail end for superchef."
Ty's kitchen makeover wasn't impossible, but he would need biscuits and gravy for ballast.

Meanwhile, Superchef, drinking gallons of Pink Squirrels and Fuzzy Navels, convinced Ty to build a TV chef re-habilitation home. So, in a cloud of flatulence, he cried "Eureka! It's obvious!", then he jumped onto the back of the site manager and rode him like Mine That Bird.
"Obvious that I need three days off. Call Superchef Quick"

Wrong number, dialed Barry Manilow.
"Copa, Copacabana......leave a message!"
The message was clear. "Please Barry, I need Superchef to deal with the enormous amount of gelled boa feathers, so shift ur arse and grab his apron and pick him up
Now I could only wait...


----------

